# Moving to America - Impossible?



## RyanKimbo (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello to all who can help!

Basically it is a great ambition of mine to be able to pack up and move to the US.

I am currently 19, studying Accountancy with plans to go onto the higher CIMA course, which will be equivalent to a BA Degree. All in all it will take me another 5 years from now to be completely qualified as a management accountant.

I work at a multinational company with offices all over the US. However, the likelyhood of them moving me over there im guessing is pretty slim, as I would imagine they would only do this for managerial positions, which will not come about until I'm 40 and by that time would make things a whole lot more complex having children, a house, etc. 

So I would like to know other than family/work sponsors, if there was a way of emmigrating there. 

Is it possible to go over to america for a month and apply for jobs/interviews? Or would potential employers avoid you, to avoid filling in all the Visa paperwork.

Any help would be great!

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Until you have your degree in hand even a willing employer could not sponsor you. Have you read up on the visa stickies?
You may be able to work an exchange semester or an internship in. You employer may be open to supporting you with an in-house posting or at leat a sabbatical.


----------



## RyanKimbo (Jul 14, 2011)

twostep said:


> Until you have your degree in hand even a willing employer could not sponsor you. Have you read up on the visa stickies?
> You may be able to work an exchange semester or an internship in. You employer may be open to supporting you with an in-house posting or at leat a sabbatical.


Im waiting until I complete my CIMA first anyways so I have 5 years, Also whcih is good news on educational side of things, I had an email from CIMA saying that they and AICPA (US largest accounting qualification) were joining together and offering an exam to give you a US qualification too. 

I suppose when it gets closer to the time I could have some serious talks with some of the companies managers, and talk about my prospects.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

RyanKimbo said:


> Im waiting until I complete my CIMA first anyways so I have 5 years, Also whcih is good news on educational side of things, I had an email from CIMA saying that they and AICPA (US largest accounting qualification) were joining together and offering an exam to give you a US qualification too.
> 
> I suppose when it gets closer to the time I could have some serious talks with some of the companies managers, and talk about my prospects.


Project management works on a personal level just fine:>) Keep your goal in mind. In the meantim - network, network, network. Stay in touch with everybody. Volunteer - good face time with the upper crust:>)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not trying to splash cold water on your plans, but although the CIMA is recognized as equivalent to a university degree for purposes of sitting the CPA exam, it may not be recognized by employers in the US as equivalent to a university degree. Most accountancy jobs (other than bookkeeping) require a university degree as a minimum, and this also tends to be the minimum required to qualify for a work visa, too.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## RyanKimbo (Jul 14, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Not trying to splash cold water on your plans, but although the CIMA is recognized as equivalent to a university degree for purposes of sitting the CPA exam, it may not be recognized by employers in the US as equivalent to a university degree. Most accountancy jobs (other than bookkeeping) require a university degree as a minimum, and this also tends to be the minimum required to qualify for a work visa, too.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hello, 

CIMA is the course you study after going to University or studying AAT, Accountancy Degrees are not very popular with employers as you dont really have any hands on experience. So either way, even if you have a University degree this becomes pretty irrelevant once you have took the next step e.g. CIMA, CIPFA, ACA, ACCA. The degree is merely a foundation to build on, which amongst employers is no better than AAT as AAT allows for hands on experience and you also cover more hours studying with AAT.

Also CIMA is recognised as the equivalent of a Universty Masters Degree (I initially said Bachelors, BAchelors < Masters), not just for the purposes of sitting an exam. See below

"CIMA equivalent to Master's degree, says UK government agency"

"The CIMA (Chartered Institute of Management Accountants) professional qualification is equivalent to a master's degree, the independent UK agency responsible for government scoring of immigrants' qualifications has said."

[cimaglobal[dot]com/About-us/Press-office/Press-releases/2008/July/CIMA-equivalent-to-Masters-degree-says-UK-government-agency/


----------



## RyanKimbo (Jul 14, 2011)

RyanKimbo said:


> Hello,
> 
> CIMA is the course you study after going to University or studying AAT, Accountancy Degrees are not very popular with employers as you dont really have any hands on experience. So either way, even if you have a University degree this becomes pretty irrelevant once you have took the next step e.g. CIMA, CIPFA, ACA, ACCA. The degree is merely a foundation to build on, which amongst employers is no better than AAT as AAT allows for hands on experience and you also cover more hours studying with AAT.
> 
> ...


Also 

"82% of AAT students passed their CIMA exams, 28% higher than the CIMA worldwide pass rate"


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

RyanKimbo said:


> Also
> 
> "82% of AAT students passed their CIMA exams, 28% higher than the CIMA worldwide pass rate"


As Bev said - when in the US US rules apply. a) To make the move you need time with one of The Big Four b) CPA is a given


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In the US, what matters is the employer's perspective, not any official equivalency. Note I said "may" as in "the employer may not recognize the equivalence."

There is a management accounting certification in the US, known as the CMA (certified management accountant vs. certified public accountant) and the exams for the CMA are considerably more difficult and cover a wider range of topics. Still, the CMA isn't terribly well known and is not recognized (except by fellow CMA holders) in the job market.

Job hunting in the US is largely an exercise in marketing yourself. Make sure you explain your CIMA qualification in your resume, your cover letter and in any interviews, because it's not one that is widely known in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> In the US, what matters is the employer's perspective, not any official equivalency. Note I said "may" as in "the employer may not recognize the equivalence."
> 
> There is a management accounting certification in the US, known as the CMA (certified management accountant vs. certified public accountant) and the exams for the CMA are considerably more difficult and cover a wider range of topics. Still, the CMA isn't terribly well known and is not recognized (except by fellow CMA holders) in the job market.
> 
> ...


OP's initial job search will probably be on-line. Employer software such as PeopleSoft operate amongst others on a hit word matrix. CPA is one of the job requirements but it does not come up on resume or application - X amount of points not given.


----------



## RyanKimbo (Jul 14, 2011)

twostep said:


> OP's initial job search will probably be on-line. Employer software such as PeopleSoft operate amongst others on a hit word matrix. CPA is one of the job requirements but it does not come up on resume or application - X amount of points not given.


The company I'm recognise it as the CEO's, Directers and Managers mostly come from the UK with either ACCA or CIMA qualifications.

I spoke with my manager after work today who spends 40% of his time working in Akron, Ohio and we do something called a Blanket L-1 Visa, which lasts between 3 and 5 years upon request. So this cuts down the waiting time as this allows transfers with short notice, and he said once I gain experience I will be aloud to transfer should there be any positions as I will have gained specialized knowledge of the business that other Citizens would not match making me a stronger candidate. 

So it looks if I have any chance of moving I have to stay at the company I'm at.

Thanks for all the comments too guys!


----------



## RyanKimbo (Jul 14, 2011)

twostep said:


> As Bev said - when in the US US rules apply. a) To make the move you need time with one of The Big Four b) CPA is a given



Our company isnt primarily an accounting firm, were an Aerospace company however in just the business unit Im based at there are around 12 Financial and Management accountants (and there are 12 Business Units in the UK and 17 in the US), so plenty of opportunity. We do actually have one of The Big Four in our offices at the moment though as it happens "Deloitte". 

I would consider working for them but that includes masses of travel. I am based in the Midlands and 3 out of 4 of them have to travel up from London monday to friday.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Consider getting an OU degree under your belt while you have the opportunity.

While a degree isn't compulsory for an intra-company transfer, it will open up many more opportunities if/when you get to the US.


----------



## RyanKimbo (Jul 14, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> Consider getting an OU degree under your belt while you have the opportunity.
> 
> While a degree isn't compulsory for an intra-company transfer, it will open up many more opportunities if/when you get to the US.


This may be an option as on the AAT website it's states that once completed the final year of AAT you can surpass the first two year of the accounting degree at Northampton uni and just do the last 6 or so modules distance learning and it will give me a BA Hons in international accounting, I just need to see where I am at career wise in two years time and see what the best route will be, and to see what the prospects in the US are, could I ask if you know of many people from this forum that have actually successfully moved to the us without family sponsors and how they have found it?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

RyanKimbo said:


> This may be an option as on the AAT website it's states that once completed the final year of AAT you can surpass the first two year of the accounting degree at Northampton uni and just do the last 6 or so modules distance learning and it will give me a BA Hons in international accounting, I just need to see where I am at career wise in two years time and see what the best route will be, and to see what the prospects in the US are, could I ask if you know of many people from this forum that have actually successfully moved to the us without family sponsors and how they have found it?


Education, experience in an industry niche, networking like ducks, involvement in professional organizations ...


----------

